# Game capturing



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Can game capture devices be used to copy over content stored on my Sky box?


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

there is a specific capture card for this


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Clean ocd said:


> there is a specific capture card for this


Any links to such card please?


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

http://www.hauppauge.co.uk/site/products/prods.html


----------

